# More ... > Exchange and mart >  2015 5 frame nucs for sale

## fragel

Hello,

I would like to sell a few nucs this year and I will happily commit to sales now and sell my over wintered nucs if I cannot deliver 2015 mated nucs by June.

My stock is from the-beeman and a locally sourced nuc. The-beeman bees are very gentle, seem to overwinter well and have provided a good crop last year.

I would like to get into queen rearing, queen mating and nuc creation having had good success last year, but to go for it in a big way, I need to generate some income before the wife looks at the accounts!!

I would like to sell 5 frame nucs around may\june for £150 for the bees only. I can provide at extra cost a range of nuc boxes, paynes poly, cheap transportation ply box's, solidly-homemade nuc boxes, corex boxes, if your local, you can collect with your own hive (providing they are scorched/cleaned prior to coming to my apiary). Happy to discuss options and costs.

Bees have responded well to apivar in Autumn and oxalic treatment in December.

Things could change come Spring brood disease check etc but fingers crossed.

I am a member of the Morayshire beekeeping association and the SBA.

Any questions, please dont hesitate.

I regularly travel down the east coast of Scotland and would deliver providing its not too far off the beaten track. Morayshire to Dundee.

----------


## Jon

What subspecies are the bees in your nucs? A lot of purchasers will be interested in that.

----------


## fragel

> What subspecies are the bees in your nucs? A lot of purchasers will be interested in that.


The queens will be grafted from the queen purchased from the-beeman which is a Buckfast and Carnolian mix. The local bees that I have are very aggressive compared to these bees and I will superceed that queen this season.

----------

